# Oaking Techniques



## winojoe (Nov 10, 2006)

I bought some French Oak Chips to use with two of my varietals. Has anyone here ever performed this technique with oak chips? ...I have never done it and need some guidance.

How do you sanitize the chips before introducing them to the wine? 

How much should I use for a 6 gallon batch, and for how long? 


The two varietals are Cabernet Sauvignon and Zinfandel.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Caplan (Nov 10, 2006)

The most sensible advise I've heard about sanitising oak chips is to steam them for a few minutes, cool and add them. Other people soak them in a little vodka in a sanitised jar for a few days and then either use the chips or the vodka infusion. 

Quantity wise (based on my own personal tastes only) I'd say go light on oak chips.


----------



## conboss (Nov 12, 2006)

I've boiled mine then added the whole mix, water and all to the batch.
I think I'll take Jack Keller's suggestion and bake them till they are lightly toasted next time. I have read you can add the cubes right to the wine, they are packaged sanitized.

Greg


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

I just rinse them off to get the extra dust off of them if the package is still sealed. Boiling them will extract the flavor out of them. Last time I added extra oak I added 3 oz. of Medium French Toast to 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon. Just be sure to sample it frequently to assure you don't over oak. 

Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess I could of done an edit on the last post but I use the cubes normally and not the chips. I still just rinse them off though.

Smurfe


----------



## MUMBA (Nov 14, 2006)

*oak*

rinse then put them in the wine if you use chips wrap and tie them in cheese cloth hang them from rubber on air lock it makes it easy to rack that way


----------



## FentonCellars (Nov 28, 2006)

I just threw my extra oak cubes into the wine on my primary along with the included oak saw dust as directed per the kit. Next time I think I will rinse the cubes and put them in the cheese cloth in the second and lose the dust. It was so fine that when I went from my first to second carboy (even when making sure my tube wasn't resting on the bottom) a good amount of the "dust" went with the wine.


----------



## orfy (Nov 29, 2006)

I've only done kits and they are presealed and just say chuck them in. So that's what I do.


----------



## Carole (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello Joe,

I've read your message and i think you can find an help concerning oak techniques in a oak chips supplier website : Protea

Do not hesitate to contact them if you want some answers


----------

